# Grizzly Charter - May 31st.



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke of Fluke...Any additional info on the trip? Got my check book ready!

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Sorry guys.

The trip IS ON. I just have to call and make sure that date is still available. If not, I will find another vessel in the same area. I have been really busy organizing a couple of other trips.

The most recent trip was Saturday. Seven guys caught limits of Seabass with the smallest going 3 lbs and several six pounders being caught. We only fished two hours. I'll post pics soon. We also caught a few mackerel and a lone cod.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke..Sounds like you guys had a good time. Were you fishing deep water or inshore? When seabass hit the 5# mark you've got some quality fish.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

55 miles offshore in 250-300 feet of water. I was not even using bait. I was getting them three at a time on bare mackerel rig!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Diamond jigs? Any of the guys using electrics? 250 - 300 feet is one hell of a pull.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

We were hand cranking. The captain was using a mackerel colored slab on the bottom. I was just using a bank sinker. The fish were eating the mackerel tubes.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke...Any update on the trip?

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Sorry guys. It's happening, ya just have to believe me. Soon...


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Duke, I have to withdraw from the trip. I have just been informed that I'm orders for Korea and need to report 20 May. This really sucks no fishing and no Green Ridge on Opening day of hunting season. Put I may be home on leave during hunting season so keep me in mind. I'll let ya know


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Axon, that really sucks. I spent 13 months in Korea in a little town called Kimpo back in the early 60's and TDY'd to Nam a couple of times while there. I fished while in Korea in the Ham River. They have a fish there that looks like a carp but has teeth like a pike and fights like a freight train. Don't remember the name but the locals ate all that I caught. Perhaps we can get together for some croaker fishing before you shove off.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

That's too bad Axon. If you come back during hunting season give me a shout. I have a gang of guys who will probably camp at Green Ridge, I will also have a brand new lease in WV complete with food plots.

For those of you still interested in the trip, I will be finalizing everything tonite. If the Grizzly is booked for the day we chose, I will find another boat. It will be easier to pick a different boat than try to find another date that works for everyone.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I was there in 93 for the whole year at Camp Casey near tongdechog (sp?). It wasn't to bad but did not do any fishing. I remember hearing something about there being Fishing rod manufactures over there being pretty good, anyone know anything about this?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Duke I too am going to have to pull out. I will be deploying to Ft. Dix May 5th in lieu of current situation. I know it is not far but I do not make my schedule while I am there so I have no guarantees.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Jason, 

We might have to team up and fish Jersey. I fish up there just as much as DE/MD


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I have fished at point pleseant once I think?? I caught a couple small flounder and what some guy was calling a sheet rock??? Big headed ugly red toad looking fish. Like I said I don't make my schedule the ARMY does. Last time I was there from May till Sep and I had about 13 days off not including the 4th of July. So we will see. I will let you know when I get there.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Fl Fisherman!

Take some bass gear along. Ft Dix has a private pond that has a great largemouth population. We have a few SSA personnel deployed there, and I think most folks are on 12 hour shifts, but it will be worth the effort if you get to the pond, even for a couple of hours. May is nesting time in NJ....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings (again) Fl Fisherman!

Sheet Rock? Could he have been saying SEa Robin? The description is right...
http://www.stripermoon.com/baitfish/s59.htm 

The belly meat makes a good fluke bait, but most people fillet them these days. They are extremely tasty!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Axon!

Was looking forward to fishing with you and Fl Fisherman... but we all understand. Hey, if you happen to bump into a cute 16-17 year old female over there looking for U.S. citizenship, let me know. If you do hook up with catman for croaker, I'd like to tag along. I just want one, but it has to weigh over 4 pounds....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Ed and I are still on for the trip. Maybe it will turn into an evening drum/striper trip after all! Let us know who and what you book....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

MJ he was definitely calling it a sheet rock but it was definitely a sea robin from that pic. The first few I caught I didn't touch until I saw someone just grab it and rip it off his hook. I was catching them in the 5- 6 lb range. Last year I brought my bass poles with me and fished a few of those ponds. Fishing was pretty good. Even fished a river(can't remember the name)that ran through the town right off post and caught a 5 lb muskie on a worm  So trust me if I get the chance I will be fishing.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

MJ, Sounds like a plan, but I think I have had enough of croaker already ( still have about 8lbs of filets). I really want to get a couple of big stripers before i leave. Just need to decide on were to go.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

5-6lbs sea robin? might have been a northern stargazer. they look somewhat similar, but the stargazer will flatten you. it got its name because it packs an electric charge.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Shhhhh! I don't want everyone to know that the IGFA record for sea robin is only 3.5 pounds... that's one of the records I'm shooting for! Down in Tony's Cafe in N.Wildwood they use to have a mounted sea robin hanging on the wall. That sucker had to weigh every bit of five pounds. A lot of guys don't think of records when they catch the big bird... usually too busy chopping it up for bait! The IGFA record for bergalls (cunner) has been set and broken twice in NJ. My buddy Ed had a potential record filleted (against my advice) back when NJ was looking for a 1 pounder to establish the state record (which also became the IGFA record.) One man's trash fish is another man's trophy. Just look at how crazy European anglers get over carp (a very under-rated fish here in the States....


----------

